# Has anyone ever built a rotary engine



## Ageless

I have always had an interest in a gasoline powered rotary engine, has anyone every tried to build one?
My interest is in building a scaled down version which actually runs.
Are there plans available or kits?
Thanks in advance. ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon

Are you sure this is not a trick question. LOL
look here
http://www.agelessengines.com/
Tin


----------



## stevehuckss396

If you mean a Wankel type rotary, I have seen a few commerical engines.

http://ludens.cl/aeromod/wankel/wankel.html

I have seen a few efforts started but have never seen a finished engine that runs but I would like to.


----------



## rake60

If you are referring to the Wankel engine, I'm totally into that idea!
It was an inefficient design, but but it worked well enough.

From 1974 until 1976 Suzuki was manufacturing their model SR5
motorcycle that was powered by a Wankel engine. 
It did look a little strange for it's day.







There are still a few of them out there in running order.
If one of them would happen to show up at an auction within driving distance, I'd be 
bidding on it. My attorney has made it very clear to me that I can not afford another
divorce, but I'd *STILL* be bidding! 

Rick


----------



## Ageless

What I was referring to was in fact a Wankel type rotary engine.
Strange that some one else would have a site with the same user name I use here.
I have always be amazed with the simplicity of the Wankel rotary type of engine and had thought many years ago
that I would catch on however efficiency and design do not always win.

Rick, many year ago I owned a 500 cc 2 stroke Suzuki and it had torgue to spare (death machine). If it where not for the vibration
I would still have it. Having a rotary motor should have more torque and much less vibration.

If anyone comes accross someone designing and better yet making a scaled down version ofWankel type rotary enfine I would be interested.


----------



## Jasonb

If you want to go with steam this engine uses a similar principle.

Jason


----------



## Tin Falcon

sorry ag I was thinking you meant radials and was thinking ageless engines still interesting .
Tin


----------



## Bluechip

Apologies for wandering a bit OT, but there are some Rotary Engined Bikes here ..

http://www.nortonrotary.org.uk/

The thumbnails are a bit scratchy, but the full size pics. are OK. Click on 'em.

EDIT link not too accurate,... lower left panel,... 'ROC Anniversary Meeting 4-7 May 2007' needs a clicky wotsit!

Dave BC


----------



## gearhead_bunne

Interesting, I was just day-dreaming about a radial type of "rotary" using spinning solenoids yesterday. I like both types of rotaries!

In the summer, I drive a Mazda RX8 with the Wankel type rotary great engine, just not very fuel efficient. 

I've had several conversations with other engineers about building a small Wankel out of a Gerotor oil pump from a car engine. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gerotor_anm.gif

It wouldn't be too difficult, just use the "gears" and put them in a new housing and side plates. The housing side plates would have to be simple and easy make several versions as I expect it would take a few iterations to get the intake and exhaust timing right. The other thing about these is that you have to spin them pretty fast to get them to start, lots of leakage at low RPM.


----------



## Bernd

I've seen rotaries for radio controlled model planes. The one I saw was a low wing twin engined one. Sounded beautiful.

As far as building one I'd say it would be tough to mill out the, what would be the equivalent cylinder in a piston engine. Gleason Works of Rochester had developed both a milling and grinding machine for the Wankel engine for the full size cars. To bad that engine never got the oil wiper and fuel consumption problems fixed.

Bernd


----------



## rake60

The Wankel design has in fact been modeled.
A group at Berkeley University did it in 2001. 

The story of that can be found _*HERE*_.
I doubt they will be sharing those plans.

Rick


----------



## Twmaster

OS Engines of Japan made a .3 CI Wankel.


----------



## waynes world

take a look in this site they have plans for a wankel rotary and other engines too
www.vth.demodellbau..

cheers wayne


----------



## Artie

rake60  said:
			
		

> If you are referring to the Wankel engine, I'm totally into that idea!
> It was an inefficient design, but but it worked well enough.
> 
> From 1974 until 1976 Suzuki was manufacturing their model SR5
> motorcycle that was powered by a Wankel engine.
> It did look a little strange for it's day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still a few of them out there in running order.
> If one of them would happen to show up at an auction within driving distance, I'd be
> bidding on it. My attorney has made it very clear to me that I can not afford another
> divorce, but I'd *STILL* be bidding!
> 
> Rick



Just so happens that there is one of these lil beasty's in the shed on the farm. Ill take some pics for you Rick if you want to seee avery dusty unrestored example whne I next go out there.

That round tube over the headlight is the instrument cluster, it revolves to uncover the gauges, dont ask me why though.....

It is a bit far from you though.......

Artie.


----------



## Twmaster

waynes world  said:
			
		

> take a look in this site they have plans for a wankel rotary and other engines too
> www.vth.demodellbau..
> 
> cheers wayne



Bad link.


----------



## waynes world

link is working from my end ;D


----------



## fgleich

wankel

http://www.osengines.com/engines/osmg1401.html


----------



## Bernd

Wayne's link dosen't work for me either. Looks like part of the URL is missimg.

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield

This has been the best attempt at it I've come across:

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11562&highlight=wankel

It would make a very cool project. The issue seems to be the seals on the rotor are difficult to get right.

Best,

BW


----------



## waynes world

try using google search it may be the best way to get there 8)


----------

